# Kindle Touch - Battery/Wifi Q's



## Benny Blades (Nov 18, 2011)

I have a couple of Q's:

1.  After I am done reading, should I power the KT down or leave it up to go into sleep mode?  

2.  While at home and not shopping/needing wifi, should I turn off my wifi?

Benny


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a K3/keyboard. I allow it fall asleep rather than power it down, it only takes a second or two to wake up from sleep mode as opposed to a few minutes to power up. I leave WiFi off until I need it because it drains the battery faster. I would imagine it's the same with the Kindle Touch "KT". I'm sure someone with a KT will come along and either confirm or correct me.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Sleep and turn off wifi.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Hadou said:


> Sleep and turn off wifi.


Entirely agree.



Meka said:


> I have a K3/keyboard. I allow it fall asleep rather than power it down, it only takes a second or two to wake up from sleep mode as opposed to a few minutes to power up.


You don't need to leave the K3 Keyboard to sleep by itself, a quick flick of the power switch puts it to sleep. You have to hold the switch for a few seconds to turn it off.

I'm sure there's something similar with the Touch.


----------



## Benny Blades (Nov 18, 2011)

Its day 8 of being the proud owner of my KT I love this thing!  As far as battery, it looks like I'm hitting the 50% mark on the battery indicator (11-17-11, fully charged via USB).  I've read some say you can go one month on a full charge with wifi off.  I'm reading on the KT each day, each session varies letting it go into sleep mode when I'm done.  At this pace, I will not being going 30 days on one charge.  

So is this "one month" realistic or not?  How often are you charging your device?


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Benny Blades said:


> So is this "one month" realistic or not? How often are you charging your device?


For me, it takes a few charges and cycles for mine to get the full battery life of ANY of my new kindles. In the beginning, especially if you load it up with books, the battery gets sucked down from the indexing it does, plus I read/fiddle with it more when it's new. Give it a few weeks.... if it's still not doing right, then contact Amazon.

(my opinion)


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Meka said:


> I have a K3/keyboard. I allow it fall asleep rather than power it down, it only takes a second or two to wake up from sleep mode as opposed to a few minutes to power up. I leave WiFi off until I need it because it drains the battery faster. I would imagine it's the same with the Kindle Touch "KT". I'm sure someone with a KT will come along and either confirm or correct me.


I usually allow mine to go to sleep. But have had a need to turn it off in the past. It never takes more than 15 seconds to power up and be ready to read.


----------



## Benny Blades (Nov 18, 2011)

Day 23 on my first initial charge for my Kindle Touch.  It looks like I have approx. 25% left on the battery bar.  Should I drain it all the way down (let it die) or charge it up when getting close to full drain?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It doesn't really matter.  Most people recommend routinely recharging when it's got between 1/3 and 1/2 left.  But to make sure the indicator is properly calibrated, it's not a bad idea to drain it to near zero every few months.  You will get a warning when you should plug it in to recharge, so, really, the main consideration is whether there's enough juice if you're going to be someplace where you can't just plug it in.


----------



## Benny Blades (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Ann, good points!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Benny Blades said:


> Its day 8 of being the proud owner of my KT I love this thing! As far as battery, it looks like I'm hitting the 50% mark on the battery indicator (11-17-11, fully charged via USB). I've read some say you can go one month on a full charge with wifi off. I'm reading on the KT each day, each session varies letting it go into sleep mode when I'm done. At this pace, I will not being going 30 days on one charge.
> 
> So is this "one month" realistic or not? How often are you charging your device?


Note that the one month is based on reading a half hour a day, per Amazon.  so I wouldn't count on it....

EDIT, sorry the K Touch is two months with half an hour a day...so one month for an hour a day? Still doesn't enough...



> Battery Life	A single charge lasts up to two months with wireless off based upon a half-hour of daily reading time. Keep wireless always on and it lasts for up to 6 weeks. Battery life will vary based on wireless usage, such as shopping the Kindle Store, web browsing, and downloading content.


Betsy


----------



## Benny Blades (Nov 18, 2011)

My WIFI is always turned off.  The last week or so I've been letting the KT go into sleep mode instead of powering it off when not in use.  I don't read the KT every day so if I get six weeks, I'm happy with that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I got mine on Friday...like my K4, I'm leaving the WiFi on all the time.  I get a good week out of the K4 with WiFi on all the time and reading it some each day.  I'm okay with that while I'm home.  If I were traveling with it, I'd probably have WiFi off, as I wouldn't have access all the time anyway.

Will let you know how it goes during the next 27 days...



Betsy


----------

